

Quit Hating on iOS 7 & Be Constructive - wooster
http://www.apptentive.com/blog/quit-hating-ios-7-constructive/

======
danshapiro
I think the thesis here is wrong. Customers ARE reporting issues. They're
doing it on Twitter. If Apple's ignoring them, that's Apple's failing, not the
customers'.

Companies should make their policies adapt to their customers, not demand
their customers adapt to their policies.

~~~
rganguly
That's a good point, although I would say that part of the intent in writing
this was to rebuke people on Twitter who are just saying things like "iOS 7 is
stupid" or "Apple ruined the interface". I don't think that just being
vitriolic and hating is very constructive. I wanted to point out that there
are channels that Apple makes available to give feedback and that it's
possible to be constructive through these. Of course, if Apple were to more
proactively monitor Twitter and engage with customers there, I think everyone
would benefit :)

